# Neuer Bürostuhl



## Gummix (24. Februar 2020)

*Neuer Bürostuhl*

Hi, bei meinem ALDI Stuhl hat sich gerade die Rückenlehne verabschiedet.
Daher brauche ich was neues.

Preislich dachte ich an max. 500€.
Größe 175, Gewicht 95kg, ehr sportliche Figur.
Der Stuhl wird zum Daddeln und Homeoffice genutzt (nutzung alles zwischen 0,5h und 6h).
Leder/Kunstleder und sowas mag ich ehr nicht (Dachboden, da wird es im  Sommer ziemlich warm und dann klebt man da gerne mal dran bei 35-40°C  xD)

Was ich mir angesehen habe:
Nobelchair, alles Leder Zeug

Dann bei etwas günstigeren:
https://www.amazon.de/Ergonomischer-Schreibtischstuhl-Verstellbare-Lordosenstütze-Hautfreundlicher/dp/B07GN4H96T/ref=sr_1_22?__mk_de_DE=ÅMÅŽÕÑ&keywords=bürostuhl&qid=1582566927&refinements=p_72:419117031&rnid=419116031&sr=8-22&th=1
MARKUS Drehstuhl - Vissle dunkelgrau - IKEA Deutschland
ErgoChair 2 - The Ergonomic Chair Every Office Needs

Oder etwas teuerer
https://www.buerostuhl24.com/SPEKTRE-Netz-Profi-Buerostuhl.html?listtype=search&searchparam=hjh OFFICE (Wobei mir das Weiß nicht gefällt)
https://www.buerostuhl24.com/GENIDIA-SMART-BLACK-CM-Netz-Profi-Buerostuhl.html?listtype=search&searchparam=hjh OFFICE
https://secretlab.eu/de/collections/omega-series#omega_2020_softweave-cookies_and_cream


----------



## ColorMe (25. Februar 2020)

*AW: Neuer Bürostuhl*

Ich kann dir folgende Dinge empfehlen:
Probesitzen und lieber etwas mehr Geld ausgeben. 

Der ErgoChair macht von der Verstellbarkeit einen ganz guten Eindruck, da ich die Marke jedoch nicht kenne, kann ich auch zur Qualität und Kundenservice nichts sagen.
 Ich selbst nutze Stühle von Drahbert Salida und bin vollkommen zufrieden. Sowohl Verarbeitung, Service als auch optisch entspricht das voll meiner Zufriedenheit.


----------



## Gummix (25. Februar 2020)

*AW: Neuer Bürostuhl*

Ich hab mir mal den Ergochair bestellt.
Die haben gesagt ich drauf den Testen und bei nichtgefallen zurückschicken.
Besser als der Aldi und die Gamingteile sollte ehr wohl sein.


----------



## RNG_AGESA (25. Februar 2020)

*AW: Neuer Bürostuhl*

am ende landest du doch bei GESTURE 
weil alternativlos und so (leider wahr)! tatsächlich ist der preis mit 830,- nicht allzu hoch für 12jahre garantie...
Steelcase Gesture Black Edition, Testsieger vom Steelcase Onlineshop


----------



## Gummix (26. Februar 2020)

*AW: Neuer Bürostuhl*

Nö lande ich nicht. 830€ ist mir kein Stuhl Wert, nichtmal wenn er vergoldet wäre.
Sowas ist vielleicht für Manager oder Büromenschen  "nötig", welche 8h+ dauerhauft sitzen aber nicht für nen Otto-Normal-User.


----------



## V1p3R0105 (19. April 2020)

Guten Abend, 

derzeit habe ich das gleiche Problem und suche einen neuen Stuhl aber eher um die 400€

derzeit habe ich diese hier im Auge:

Profi Buerostuehle SPEKTRE BLACK Netz - Profi Buerostuhl | buerostuhl24.com
oder
Luxus Chefsessel VENUS BASE - High End Buerostuhl | buerostuhl24.com
oder diesen hier
High End Buerostuehle VENUS ONE - High End Buerostuhl | buerostuhl24.com

kennt sich wer aus mit diesen Stühlen und kann mir evtl. bei der Entscheidung helfen.

beste Grüße


----------

